# Fort William to Oban



## Jen5656 (11 Jun 2013)

Hi
Not sure if I have correct thread..but has anyone done this route.
I know path has not been completed yet so was wondering what it's like in terms of road usage with me being more inclined to use designated paths.

Wary of roads and of course getting lost, which I have previous history of!

Cheers Jen


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2013)

There isn't much chance of getting lost between Fort William and Oban as long as you don't accidentally head for Glencoe from South Ballachulish because there is effectively only one road! The trouble is, that means all the traffic uses it ...

On the Sustrans website, they suggest using the ferry to cross Loch Linnhe from Fort William and then use the quiet A861 on the west side of the loch as far as Corran before crossing back over on another ferry. You'd then have to do 4 miles on the A82 to Ballachulish.
I cycled from Benderloch to Portnacroish in 2011 to have a look at Castle Stalker. The parts of the cycle path that have been completed are very good, but I wouldn't riding too far on the main road itself when there is a lot of tourist traffic about. 

I did an extra loop round through Port Appin on a lovely quiet little road. There is a sea food restaurant at Port Appin which looks worth a visit. I stopped for a quick coffee there and watched someone diving in to the freezing loch and going for a swim! I also spoke to a family on bikes who had just come back on the ferry from Lismore. They said it was nice to explore the island by bike.

The minor road from Creagan round the end of Loch Creran looks worth doing, but I didn't have the time. The former railway bridge over the loch is now the main road bridge, but when I was a boy the steam railway line was still in place and the road traffic had to go round the loch.

I can recommend the B845 from Barcaldine over Gleann Salach to Loch Etive. It is a lovely quiet road, and then you can take little road round the side of Loch Etive to North Connel.

From Connel, I liked the road that went SSW over the hill to the Rare Breeds Park and then dropped down into Oban.


----------



## Jen5656 (12 Jun 2013)

Hi Colin
Many thanks for details. I did have a look at Sustrans but got a bit confused. Hope to do this next week while I'm off work providing weather isn't too bad.

Cheers Jen


----------



## fimm (12 Jun 2013)

I have to say I don't like driving from Ballachulish to Fort William, but that is mostly because I feel like my idea of an appropriate speed is about 10mph slower than everybody else's.... I probably would cycle along there if I wanted to, but I wouldn't expect to enjoy the experience...
I also have a few slightly random comments on a different part of Sustrans route 78 (which I think is what you'll be using) on my blog here. I would add that the bit I used was well signposted.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jun 2013)

If you're ending up at Oban and needing some decent nosh, go and eat in Ee-Usk. Had a fab fab fab meal there last week


----------



## e-rider (12 Jun 2013)

I cycled that on the main road route between the two places - although quite busy with cars etc. (in September when I did it) it didn't feel dangerous like some roads can/do.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2013)

Yes, I've done it. I found it just fine and that was in August. In fact it's a pleasant ride and there's a nice little caff by castle Stalker, just over half way. Probably the worse bit is the A82 out of Fort William, which improves past the Corran Ferry. That can be very busy in August.

Have they still not finished the path. They were building that 6 years ago


----------



## bof (12 Jun 2013)

The A82 isnt that bad. I cycled it as part of my LeJog on a half-term Saturday from Loch Lomond to Fort Augustus. A reasonably wide carriageway, well surfaced and not too busy, except that It is busy up Loch Lomond as far as Tarbet where the A83 turns off, but that stretch does have an OK-ish cycle path almost all the way.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Have they still not finished the path. They were building that 6 years ago


It isn't the actual path building that takes the time, it is having to negotiate access agreements with each individual landowner on the route. We've had similar delays on the development of the Pennine Bridleway.


----------



## raybo (12 Jun 2013)

I've ridden in the opposite direction (Oban to Ft. William) but not on the A82. Instead, I took three ferries (one from Oban to Craignure on Mull, one to Lochaline on Morvern, and one at Ardgour, on the other side Morvern to just south of Fort William). I had to ride the A82 into Ft. William and it is a narrow road with lorries wider than the lanes going in both directions. Here is what that section of A82 looks like:







I don't know what the rest of A82 is like, but the ride on Mull was virtually deserted and very pleasant. Here is my journal entry for the day I rode from Oban to Ft. William.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2013)

The lanes are wider than the lorries.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Jun 2013)

raybo said:


> I've ridden in the opposite direction (Oban to Ft. William) but not on the A82. Instead, I took three ferries (one from Oban to Craignure on Mull, one to Lochaline on Morvern, and one at Ardgour, on the other side Morvern to just south of Fort William). .


 
I've done this same route, but from Fort William to Oban. It's slightly longer and harder than the mainland route, but very quiet and scenic. The B8043 is a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## Jen5656 (12 Jun 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies.Have done Tarbet run several times and scenery is awesome, however not ventured any further north unless it's 4 wheels
Blog, journal and pics are brill..thanks and yes Colin debates are ongoing re cycle way however path should be completed 2014 hopefully.
I am generally a lone cyclist which I don't really mind but still having a wee courage debate in my mind

Cheers Jen


----------



## format (17 Jun 2013)

You could consider getting to Appin and then taking the ferry from one end of Lismore to the other then another ferry into Oban. Just a thought.


----------



## Jen5656 (17 Jun 2013)

Thanks format
Still mulling this one over, train times and fears of getting lost are still hovering about, hoping to talk a friend into joining me and then hopefully will go..getting bit weary of same old routes


----------

